# Why Are Most Uber drivers Unprofessional?



## UsedCarFamily (Mar 1, 2016)

Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Meh... you pay peanuts you get monkeys. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


They say you are attracted to and attract what *you* are. Pretty sure your house has a mirror. Last thought, this forum is an information exchange and informal family. Even the most clueless person must realize that there's a difference between how folks comport themselves in an anonymous forum and on the job. Right?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Why are most riders self entitled rude alcolholic cheapskates with their head up their ...? These are the things we ponder... Thanks for joining our support group.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


They don't teach much etiquette and professionalism in prison. A place where many of Ubers latest recruited crop of new drivers have come from.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

At around .75 per mile what do you expect?!?! Slowly and surely I think people are coming to realize driving is actually a profession after all...lol!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Can you cite a few examples of Uber drivers lack of professionalism here for clarification ?

Dates ?
Times?
Location ?
Circumstances ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Why would you be "disappointed"? If you were transported from where you were, to where you wanted to be, that's the real key, particularly with the low, low bargain basement prices that Uber charges.

Uber Driving isn't a profession. In fact its an anti-profession. Uber decided that their technology platform and civilian volunteers could supplant the traditional taxicab and limo driver profession with people willing to run their cars into the ground transporting people for very low fees. And they were largely successful to date.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


That's what I'm talking about. Don't provide water, mints and do not select ride's that are not within 4 to 5 miles to pick-up.... Don't wait for PAX and wait for another company that will better than UBER it's bound to happen....


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


 Surprising how that works, someone tips me they also become my best friend all of a sudden. I think it's magic. Short ride at min fare I'm professional, long ride at 4.0x then you have my full attention and yes you can put the windows down. Relax! Here's some water.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Surprising how that works, someone tips me they also become my best friend all of a sudden. I think it's magic. Short ride at min fare I'm professional, long ride at 4.0x then you have my full attention and yes you can put the windows down. Relax! Here's some water.


Exactly!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

if the earnings don't match the service, the service matches the earnings. Even a professional driver will start being less professional at $0.65/mile and $0.11/minute.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

When it was $1.20/mile in my market, I used to carry 2 flavors of gum, shave everyday, try to put on a long sleeve shirt... I used to wash the car twice a week and detail once a month. My rating was 4.91. I consider this rating exceptional for a Prius with 170k miles on it. 

Then rates dropped to $0.95/mile. I stopped shaving as frequently and I didn't care about car washes. Once a month tops. I stopped cleaning the windows completely. I still kept the inside of the car clean as always. I didn't care about what I as wearing when driving. I had shorts, t-shirts and sandals sometimes... It didn't look right, I didn't feel trying to do better. I stopped offering gum as frequently as I used to. I completely stopped working the past 10 pm hours. My rating dipped to 4.87. 

When rated fell through the floor to $0.65/$0.11, I stopped driving completely. Professionalism goes hand in hand with how much you expect to make from the gig. Nowadays, it is nothing.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow UberXTampa you have fallen hard. I never carried water or gum with me. I do attempt wash my truck once a week, and maybe ill get it detailed once a month. I always rock a dress shirt, jeans and converse shoes. Im a younger guy so I know my audience which is the night crowd. The only time I ever offered anything to a pax was the time I gave this guy a few Altoid mints, I picked him up from a college bar and he was going to a booty call and his breath was atrocious; it was also a surge fare so I didnt mind helping him out.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


Considering the princely sums that UberX pays, you are lucky that you can _*afford*_ a pair of pants.



rtaatl said:


> At around .75 per mile what do you expect?!?! Slowly and surely I think people are coming to realize driving is actually a profession after all...lol!


*..............ain't it?*


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Because passengers think they better then god, ;passengers need reality check


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


NO the PAX are lucky you wear pants when you drive ! ;-O

Andy


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Could you be a little more vauge?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Your question kinda sounds like...




So, you want concierge-like drivers but only want to pay pennies for it. I'm curious oh how you'd solve the problem UsedCarFamily, not without sounding too entitled please.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


If you want a cabbie, take a cab!


----------



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


I smell a newbie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

If a driver is not professional with UBER. I dont' think he will last long. I think he would get deactivated as passengers continue to complain. I'm a professional UBER DRIVER and need to give this up ASAP. Check the white clean car these riders get to commute in below!

I had another post that I quit. It's almost that time. I love when i hear people indicate they have not drove since 2015 and for months, but i still need this little pocket change. I will be saying that soon. Maybe the drivers are not professional due to the fact they are about to quit and don't care.

I will remain professional,
It's alos time to trough that sticker that says cash tips are appreciated, maybe even create a tip box. What the hell! That's s how you go out!!!!
At this point my rating is 4.9.... If it stays 4.9 after that, then i'm just the man and UBER is not all that bad!

Maybe Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp will increase the salary of DRIVERS when they finally pay for the millions of dollars that was funded to UBER. Lol! Who Knows....

When I initially started I was proud to work for UBER. Point Blank - If the rate is at least half the price of a cab it would be perfectly fine, i would be happy, others driver will be happy and riders will be happy. They will still be dominating the TAXI MARKET across the Globe, and of course I'm for the HOLIDAY surge and the surge concept in general and liked it. I have had $65, $75, $121, and $145.00 payouts for just 1 trip. Mileage for those trips did not exceed past 25 miles. Demand is demand and at a surge of 3.2 or higher it can be good money at middle class level. ( But this doesn't happen much, Once in a blue moon, and you can't live on once in a while....

But with 69 cents a mile, I thank god I have a 2014 new car with ONLY $52,000 miles and like to drive my car, and with regards to falling in love, if you fall in love with someone in a UBER. God bless you. You make no real money with UBER. If you purchased a NEW CAR to drive for UBER, you will pay it OFF. Drive at least 40,000 miles. 50 percent of the time drive in the best places and try to do the best trips. (This is not a problem) The PAX Clientele is definitely there if you know what you doing!

If you have a nice car with no problems, pray it will remain that way and you do not come across major problems. I have made $4500 Dollars with UBER in total since the beginning of October driving at my pace! Partime! It's not that good!....

My advice for someone starting UBER or thinking about being a driver.
1. Drive when it's surging.
2. Try to learn the most popular pickup place's and best hours to drive.
3. Don't get gassed on the media marketing and advertising of UBER.
4. Try to Fall in love but invest in a camera to protect yourself. I recommend at least 2 from and back to record passengers.
Click or copy this link 



 to see Top 5 Uber Rides Gone HORRIBLY Wrong | Uber Rides From Hell

5. If you got the money, buy or insert a glass/plastic partition regardless of any city you work in!
6. Drive with a V4 engine vehicle because V6 and V8 is simply the worst.
(This will suck)
7. Don't forget to watch this if you haven;t seen it - 



 this link is of A Uber Driver Attacked By Drunk Passenger... All over the media, however alot of people have not heard of it.....

8. Have plastic garbage bags for the intoxicated people you might pick up, unless you smooth with the UBER cancel option.

Hit UBER SHUTDOWN with some feedback anytime!!!!! To be continued...... UBER ON!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

It's pretty obvious that is uber to scraping the bottom of the barrel. Most of the good drivers moved on to better things. Like some of the previous comments, you can't expect too much at bargain basement rates.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

Date today 3-2-2016 it happen at denver airport !! Uber driver pulled up and a older lady got out of the car the driver poped his trunk and never got out of the car to help her with her luggage ! I was parker right behind them and had just finished helping my passenger with her luggage I walked over helped the other passenger with there luggage I told the driver he was lazy and should sign out his passenger gave me a $10 tip for helping her I told her to fill out a compliant on the driver ! He gets out of the car and starts to say that's his tip I told his passenger to have a safe flight got back in my car and drove off!! Is that a good enough example of the lazy unprofessional drivers !


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Cdaley said:


> Date today 3-2-2016 it happen at denver airport !! Uber driver pulled up and a older lady got out of the car the driver poped his trunk and never got out of the car to help her with her luggage ! I was parker right behind them and had just finished helping my passenger with her luggage I walked over helped the other passenger with there luggage I told the driver he was lazy and should sign out his passenger gave me a $10 tip for helping her I told her to fill out a compliant on the driver ! He gets out of the car and starts to say that's his tip I told his passenger to have a safe flight got back in my car and drove off!! Is that a good enough example of the lazy unprofessional drivers !


Clearly, that old lady had class and also wanted to teach a lesson on customer service as well as humanity to her driver. 
I helped 100s of people unload their luggage at airport runs and the ratio of people tipping me wasn't any higher than regular pax. 
You were lucky that teh old lady appreceated you. Most importantly, you did it with no expectation, and just because it was the right thing to do. with or without the tip, you were content and a good person. the tip is just a reminder that to never lose hope in humanity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

That is not your business to intervene in another Uber drivers trip and experience. How do you know what happened during the ride and for you to go and help, although obviously thenright thing to do, is not your business to butt in. And he is right, that is his tip, all you did was help with bags for 30 seconds. How do you know what kind of day he was having or experience with that rider?

For all you know he waited 15 minutes for her before the trip started and helped her put her bags in the car. That's a chump move or i would at least have given him Some money.


----------



## ma du (Aug 16, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> Date today 3-2-2016 it happen at denver airport !! Uber driver pulled up and a older lady got out of the car the driver poped his trunk and never got out of the car to help her with her luggage ! I was parker right behind them and had just finished helping my passenger with her luggage I walked over helped the other passenger with there luggage I told the driver he was lazy and should sign out his passenger gave me a $10 tip for helping her I told her to fill out a compliant on the driver ! He gets out of the car and starts to say that's his tip I told his passenger to have a safe flight got back in my car and drove off!! Is that a good enough example of the lazy unprofessional drivers !


I stopped helping with people's bags. I have done about 100 airport runs and been tipped less than 10 times. I didn't get tipped the 50 plus times I helped with their bags. Now with the rates so low I could care less.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

matt duncan said:


> I stopped helping with people's bags. I have done about 100 airport runs and been tipped less than 10 times. I didn't get tipped the 50 plus times I helped with their bags. Now with the rates so low I could care less.


Just think of it as a chance to stretch your legs and get rid of the cheap SOB a little sooner!


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Whaaaat, the driver had the NERVE to say that it was HIS tip? WTF lazy a$$
- The tip was for helping with the luggage! If he had at least helped her like he should have...... I cannot belive this! The nerve of some people....

Im female and I always help everyone with their things. Most men tell me no because they might feel bad having me carry their heavy things but women always show appreciation for my help.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! Drivers earning pennies will get you a monkey! Did you think lawyers, doctors and professors were going to be picking you up? LOL!!


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Why are fast food workers screwing up orders, why are CEO's Greedy, why are riders cheap, my does life suck, why am I reading this post? 

$hit Happens ---> Everywhere and to EVERYONE!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


The work is billed as completely casual the average Uder driver isn't likely to drive more than ten hours a week . Uber runs the show by remote control. What were your expectations based on that you are so disappointed? Uber is a hobby not a profession. You may have high hopes to be paired with drivers who are exceptional at their hobby and no doubt many are, but that's as far as it goes.

You need to reevaluate how TNCs operate a bit more objectively, they aren't what they claim though thanks to free cars at their disposal, they are quite convenient, it comes with a downside.


----------



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

Sebikun20 said:


> Whaaaat, the driver had the NERVE to say that it was HIS tip? WTF lazy a$$
> - The tip was for helping with the luggage! If he had at least helped her like he should have...... I cannot belive this! The nerve of some people....
> 
> Im female and I always help everyone with their things. Most men tell me no because they might feel bad having me carry their heavy things but women always show appreciation for my help.


And by always show appreciation for my help you mean, they do not tip and go on about there day.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Surprising how that works, someone tips me they also become my best friend all of a sudden. I think it's magic. Short ride at min fare I'm professional, long ride at 4.0x then you have my full attention and yes you can put the windows down. Relax! Here's some water.


High surge and you want to wait in line 15 minutes at a popular burger joint with a fat chick sleeping in the back seat? Go ahead! Got your food? Great! Seriously, go ahead and eat it in the car! We good!

Oh my god, he started eating his 7-11 snacks in the back seat without even asking. Good grief. 1 star for this guy. Destination reached. Guy reaches for wallet and hands me cash. Wow, you are awesome and enjoy your night and your 5-stars!!

No or little surge and you want to go through the drive thru? GTFO of my car.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> High surge and you want to wait in line 15 minutes at a popular burger joint with a fat chick sleeping in the back seat? Go ahead! Got your food? Great! Seriously, go ahead and eat it in the car! We good!
> 
> Oh my god, he started eating his 7-11 snacks in the back seat without even asking. Good grief. 1 star for this guy. Destination reached. Guy reaches for wallet and hands me cash. Wow, you are awesome and enjoy your night and your 5-stars!!
> 
> No or little surge and you want to go through the drive thru? GTFO of my car.


 "Yeah 3x isn't bad to get you home safely, sometimes it's much much higher for holiday weekends. The important thing is to get you home safely that's worth the cost" - Me deflecting the fact their fare is going to be $60+ lol plus additional stops for friend drop-offs/drive thrus.

Big dude setting his pizza box down on my seat covers and leaving a nice grease stain. 1-star, cleaning fee requested. High surge or large tip, maybe I just hit it with my stain remover.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> When it was $1.20/mile in my market, I used to carry 2 flavors of gum, shave everyday, try to put on a long sleeve shirt... I used to wash the car twice a week and detail once a month. My rating was 4.91. I consider this rating exceptional for a Prius with 170k miles on it.
> 
> Then rates dropped to $0.95/mile. I stopped shaving as frequently and I didn't care about car washes. Once a month tops. I stopped cleaning the windows completely. I still kept the inside of the car clean as always. I didn't care about what I as wearing when driving. I had shorts, t-shirts and sandals sometimes... It didn't look right, I didn't feel trying to do better. I stopped offering gum as frequently as I used to. I completely stopped working the past 10 pm hours. My rating dipped to 4.87.
> 
> When rated fell through the floor to $0.65/$0.11, I stopped driving completely. Professionalism goes hand in hand with how much you expect to make from the gig. Nowadays, it is nothing.


 Like another member said I feel for you man. Uber was +$2.00/mile when they came to Pittsburgh, then $1.20/mile when I started last October. Now $.90/mile which is still doable for me earning +$1.00/mile most nights. Now I still offer the water simply because it's cheap ($2.00 for a 12 pack of 10oz) and I feel it does help me stand out service-wise. I have gum and both iPhone/Android chargers but all of the is stored unless they ask. Every market is different but my 4.87 makes me a "top partner" here in Pittsburgh.

So for car washes, I've definitely skipped some after the rate cut, when I started it was always once a week with a full exterior/interior detail every week as well (done by me). We're talking the works lol tire shire, tire protectant, Armor All interior etc. Now me I'm OCD with cleanliness so I _enjoy_ detailing really just for my own sake not necessarily for Uber so I'll still detail when I can now that the weather is warming up. I just think it's embarrassing to have pax enter a crusty looking car when that's supposed to represent how you maintain yourself/your car.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


Spot on. Tip me $10 and I become a saint and unload luggage and walk you to the door and motorboat you. (females only).


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Spot on. Tip me $10 and I become a saint and unload luggage and walk you to the door and motorboat you. (females only).


So a $20 tip will get you to motorboat males?


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ive had most of them tip but I don't do it for the tips. Im not a piece of shit like most drivers who are lazy and just pop the trunk.... If you do this full time then im sorry to hear that, its rough and rates suck but that doesn't mean you get to act like a shitty person


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Because we are human beings and we are fed up!!! We are NOT robots that when they inputted a prompt command "DRIVE" we drive until we are replaced by another robot...

So tell US why you are not fed up when you basically driving ALMOST zero take home earnings? (not including tips) If you need help with your arithmetics we are more than happy to break it down for you...


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


At current Uber rates, I'd be more concerned about my driver taking me to my destination in one piece without getting robbed than being unprofessional.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> Date today 3-2-2016 it happen at denver airport !! Uber driver pulled up and a older lady got out of the car the driver poped his trunk and never got out of the car to help her with her luggage ! I was parker right behind them and had just finished helping my passenger with her luggage I walked over helped the other passenger with there luggage I told the driver he was lazy and should sign out his passenger gave me a $10 tip for helping her I told her to fill out a compliant on the driver ! He gets out of the car and starts to say that's his tip I told his passenger to have a safe flight got back in my car and drove off!! Is that a good enough example of the lazy unprofessional drivers !


Such a good deed in a weary world.

Unfortunate, though, that the best of intentions, desire to help and opportunity of a teachable moment about professionalism were all negated by an equal amount of unprofessional behavior exhibited towards a fellow driver.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


I've wondered the same thing and why so much negativity? If you don't like a job you leave it and find something else....


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

CantBareRideShare said:


> That is not your business to intervene in another Uber drivers trip and experience. How do you know what happened during the ride and for you to go and help, although obviously thenright thing to do, is not your business to butt in. And he is right, that is his tip, all you did was help with bags for 30 seconds. How do you know what kind of day he was having or experience with that rider?
> 
> For all you know he waited 15 minutes for her before the trip started and helped her put her bags in the car. That's a chump move or i would at least have given him Some money.


It's all of our jobs to chip in and help elderly people! It's for the good of humanity! It's call compassion. If more people helped other people out for no reason they would realize that you actually get more out of it than the person you help! It makes your soul feel good!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Pl


UberJag said:


> It's all of our jobs to chip in and help elderly people! It's for the good of humanity! It's call compassion. If more people helped other people out for no reason they would realize that you actually get more out of it than the person you help! It makes your soul feel good!


Plus, if they are lonely you have a shot at befriending her/him and working your way into the will...


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I get tips on like 90% of my rides and I don't offer water or gum or candy just Good service and good Conversation ( if wanted) !! Today I made $ 50 in tips on 4 trips I don't expect it and always let them know it's not necessary but then they demand I take it!!





Cdaley said:


> I walked over helped the other passenger with there luggage I told the driver he was lazy and should sign out his passenger gave me a $10 tip for helping her I told her to fill out a compliant on the driver !


Wow you get tips from 90% of your riders and today you get a tip from another driver's rider. Your world is truly magical!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

UberJag said:


> It's all of our jobs to chip in and help elderly people! It's for the good of humanity! It's call compassion. If more people helped other people out for no reason they would realize that you actually get more out of it than the person you help! It makes your soul feel good!


eh, shove it sjw. I do what I want.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I drive & I'm also a Pax:
I've yet to have anyone open the door for me, offer water or mints, one driver was even wearing shorts, some of the cars were not spotless; but they were all nice people, and drove safely. I did not complain, I was thankful, and tipped... Why? Because I only paid .95 cents a mile and got a car to my door faster than a cab. I'm fine w/ that.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

*You guys are slipping up. It was his subject matter that has thrown you off.

This DICK is an Uber shill.

Give him no more of your time.*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> *You guys are slipping up. It was his subject matter that has thrown you off.*


 One post since joining and it was to start this thread. lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Manotas said:


> one driver was even wearing shorts


What's wrong with shorts? I wear shorts and flip flops during the day 90% of the time, probably more. Then again I am in Florida....


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberJag said:


> It's all of our jobs to chip in and help elderly people! It's for the good of humanity! It's call compassion. If more people helped other people out for no reason they would realize that you actually get more out of it than the person you help! It makes your soul feel good!


I see your point, helping out old people is certainly a positive act.

But on the same point, the old people in question chose the El-Cheapo method of transportation, and should realize it was bare-bones transportation at the price being offered. If they wanted first class service, they should have taken a limo or pestered their grandson to drive them to a port.

You don't ask a city bus driver to help you off the bus, this is similar. I can't blame the uber driver here, at least for not helping. Asking the other driver for the tip was a bit outrageous however.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

UberJag said:


> It's all of our jobs to chip in and help elderly people! It's for the good of humanity! It's call compassion. If more people helped other people out for no reason they would realize that you actually get more out of it than the person you help! It makes your soul feel good!


Which leads to the inevitable question, why aren't you working for a charitable organization instead of driving for Uber? Do you think Uber actually cares about people? Do you think they're a charity?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I see your point, helping out old people is certainly a positive act.
> 
> But on the same point, the old people in question chose the El-Cheapo method of transportation, and should realize it was bare-bones transportation at the price being offered. If they wanted first class service, they should have taken a limo or pestered their grandson to drive them to a port.
> 
> You don't ask a city bus driver to help you off the bus, this is similar. I can't blame the uber driver here, at least for not helping. Asking the other driver for the tip was a bit outrageous however.





Thatendedbadly said:


> Which leads to the inevitable question, why aren't you working for a charitable organization instead of driving for Uber? Do you think Uber actually cares about people? Do you think they're a charity?


Wow... if Uber has made you this bitter about life it's time to move on. It's helping an elderly lady with a suitcase, does it really matter how she got there. :/


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Which leads to the inevitable question, why aren't you working for a charitable organization instead of driving for Uber? Do you think Uber actually cares about people? Do you think they're a charity?


For me it's not about the level of service they are paying for...I would help someone out even if I weren't being paid for it (and I have). That's just the way I look at it. I'm not trying to persuade anyone here to do the same btw. My parents just brought me up that way and I'm thankful they did.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Your world is truly magical!


.............accurate...........


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Ive had most of them tip but I don't do it for the tips. Im not a piece of shit like most drivers who are lazy and just pop the trunk.... If you do this full time then im sorry to hear that, its rough and rates suck but that doesn't mean you get to act like a shitty person


Thankful I have given 4100 rides and only 10 needed the trunk. I am not risking a back ache for a non-worker's comp gig. I have a history of back pain and luggage lifted from trunks can be brutal for those with weak backs, regardless of proper lifting techniques. Your results may vary.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


You should go with the green Borat mankini just to keep it legal. Who knows you might get more tips.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Thankful I have given 4100 rides and only 10 needed the trunk. I am not risking a back ache for a non-worker's comp gig. I have a history of back pain and luggage lifted from trunks can be brutal for those with weak backs, regardless of proper lifting techniques. Your results may vary.


Good for you, dont hurt yourself for this gig. I drive a 4 door truck so if anyone wants trunk space they can put their cargo in the bed themselves. Except one time where it was a 3x surge, then I rolled out the red carpet to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

Complainers, Complainers, Riders go buy a car and forget about it. We aint driving you no more.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kenya is a former British dominion. They speak English there. Every Kenyan with whom I ever have been acquainted speaks acceptable English.

Profile or stereotype much?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Some of the gripes, I don't get...

Speaking English fluently??- Really?As long as you can follow GPS and speak 'driving' fluently we're good.
IDGAF where my driver is from or his/her primary language. Read an app, Left? Right? Where I'm pointing to?/waving from? we're good...
I see the english gripe repeatedly on this board. I guess it's a common thing on the streets as well... ignorance

Drive from point A-B with a car that can pass inspection + is reasonably clean and we're good.

Yes you will get some ridiculously bad drivers. It's like going into McDonalds. Sometimes you get regular service and sometimes you get the lady with the facial hair and green teeth who gets your mcpick2 wrong by charging you double.

I've taken 2 uber rides and I've lucked out with 2 awesome drivers. 1st had a comfy van and a nice screen thing set up playing kids movies or something, 2nd was an immigrant who was as good a driver as me and had the route memorized down to the correct lanes and where the potholes and tricky lights/merge areas were.

I'm sure there are some awful drivers as well.
This is minimum wage work. Some min wage workers are competent workers who are underpaid, and some are incompetent and worth just about min wage.
Both get paid the same per/mile/burger/shelve/bag etc etc


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


What do you mean by being unprofessional? This thread is unprofessional.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, Big Fuber is paying less and less and cars and car safety are suffering. It's all in relation to the type of service the rider is getting. Expect point A to point B (if you're lucky)...no more...no less.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I go to a family owned restaurant regularly for the last 5 years. I tip well and everyone knows me, I get respect whenever I am there. I observe though, some tables get treated bad by same staff showing me all their best behavior. Common thread for customers getting bad treatment, they all order water, they share meals and most likely they don't tip well or maybe don't tip at all because they are from certain place in the world. I almost always observe this and I feel bad for the staff for being stiffed and bad for the customers for not knowing better: if you want good service, pay for what you get!

Same thing is happening with UberX. If driver loses money, it is more likely to treat customers bad and unprofessional. Just basic human nature.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

I find it interesting that there are so many critiques using the word unprofessional in rideshare. Out of 3200 rated rides, I have two such critiques and must say that most Uber X pax wouldn't know how to spell the word unprofessional. I would dare say that most of them have never played a "professional role" in their working endeavors.

I am also seeing that Pax ratings are suffering. Great job Uber....you have priced my service to attract the lowest common denominator.... Way to take a concept and flog the hell out of it until it is unrecognisable not to mention noncompensatory. Uber will be the subject of many what not to do B school texts in the future!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Clearly, that old lady had class and also wanted to teach a lesson on customer service as well as humanity to her driver.
> I helped 100s of people unload their luggage at airport runs and the ratio of people tipping me wasn't any higher than regular pax.
> You were lucky that teh old lady appreceated you. Most importantly, you did it with no expectation, and just because it was the right thing to do. with or without the tip, you were content and a good person. the tip is just a reminder that to never lose hope in humanity.


I ALWAYS load and unload MY trunk !

What if a passenger gets a hernia,or back injury lifting out of my trunk ?

What happens then ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The only place where rideshare is professional is where they have Uber Black and NYC.
If you are not professionally licensed, you do not have the right to call yourself professional.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The only place where rideshare is professional is where they have Uber Black and NYC.
> If you are not professionally licensed, you do not have the right to call yourself professional.


But does driving for Uber and being licensed actually equal professional to begin with? They seem to cancel each other out in this case, moral pedestals notwithstanding of course.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

EX_ said:


> But does driving for Uber and being licensed actually equal professional to begin with? They seem to cancel each other out in this case, moral pedestals notwithstanding of course.


I think the very act of a NYer going through all the red tape and expenses of becoming TLC licensed has to motivate them to at least BE more professional. 
Why throw away all that time and money otherwise?


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My level of professionalism is scaleable. The more I get paid the more professional I become, the less I get paid the less professional I am. At this point Uber should be lucky I wear pants when I drive.


My X riders get friendly, courteous service from me. Cheap-ass Poo riders should consider themselves lucky that I even condescend to come and pick them up at all.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

PoorBasterd said:


> My X riders get friendly, courteous service from me. Cheap-ass Poo riders should consider themselves lucky that I even condescend to come and pick them up at all.


 If I pick up a non-surge rider they get the base level of service which I think is still high quality. If it's a surge fare I treat you better and better depending on the surge times. If I pick you up for a x9 surge then basically you own me and my vehicle for the trip.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


It's a part time gig. Sharing economy. Oh, and pax pay $0.90 a mile. If you're taking Uber X as a pax you're not nearly as fancy as you think you are. The truly well to do still have private car service or take a higher tier Uber.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

It's not a profession it is a FAVOR. any rider who assumes differently gets the boot.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


f--ed-up insurance policy that is only for riders not for drivers.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> They say you are attracted to and attract what *you* are. Pretty sure your house has a mirror. Last thought, this forum is an information exchange and informal family. Even the most clueless person must realize that there's a difference between how folks comport themselves in an anonymous forum and on the job. Right?


I like this answer. I keep it classy so long as the rider does. Per Uber's code of conduct the passengers are equally as obligated to follow this behavior but many are under the mistaken impression that they are lord of you and your car until they decide otherwise. Many of you have pissed off the driver before even getting in the car and don't realize it. The number one thing drivers hate is when you make them wait several minutes especially during a surge. You are taking food right out of their mouth when you do this. It isn't hard to be ready when your driver gets there 95% of my Lyft riders are on the street already when I arrive. The others are out in under 90 seconds.

So if you pull this shit and are giving me grief about the route or whatever that's it, out of my car we are parting ways. Sometimes I give them an option to stay in the car if I stop at a light and maybe they don't realize they are being a problem. I tell them we can follow the GPS or they can give me to route in full at the light because I'm not making last minute turns anymore that are unsafe and they are distracting me from the road. If they are enough of an asshole to where they pull this who do you think you are do as your told shit I pull over end the trip and get out followed by a 911 call if needed.

The one time I didn't kick a passenger out Uber blamed me for not kicking them out as he behavior and their code of contact require me to do so.

I didn't kick him out because he was pulling this I'm disabled bullshit. They called him about the ride and sure enough he told them to fire me because I was prejudice against him for being injured. Uber sent me a nasty email with a overwritten flyer on how to treat the disabled. Smh


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Your question kinda sounds like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he's just trolling. The world certainly doesn't have a shortage on buttholes that like to kick people when they are down.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Tha


USArmy31B30 said:


> Because we are human beings and we are fed up!!! We are NOT robots that when they inputted a prompt command "DRIVE" we drive until we are replaced by another robot...
> 
> So tell US why you are not fed up when you basically driving ALMOST zero take home earnings? (not including tips) If you need help with your arithmetics we are more than happy to break it down for you...


nk you for your service. I noticed when I signed up with Uber they were making a big push for ex military drivers giving them 30 days of no take on their commission. I'm assuming Uber is getting tax breaks for employing military or some kind of kick back? Makes me sick that they treat veterans this way after their service to our country.


----------



## WheelsMcGee (Apr 30, 2016)

I too can't stand the level of entitlement with some of these X riders. It's not a limousine, private car service (Lincoln Towncar) or even a cab. It's uber X. You are taking it because it's cheap. Cheap service isn't good and good service isn't cheap. I do not get dressed up for this, my usual attire is shorts and tshirt, flip flops and a ball cap. I also have tattoos which I don't cover up, I did when I started by don't care anymore. For the low fares, these pax are lucky I even bother to shower before driving. I do however help with luggage, I am young and healthy and wouldn't let an older person struggle with heavy items. My rating fluctuates between 4.8 and 4.9, currently at 4.87.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

WheelsMcGee said:


> I too can't stand the level of entitlement with some of these X riders. It's not a limousine, private car service (Lincoln Towncar) or even a cab. It's uber X. You are taking it because it's cheap. Cheap service isn't good and good service isn't cheap. I do not get dressed up for this, my usual attire is shorts and tshirt, flip flops and a ball cap. I also have tattoos which I don't cover up, I did when I started by don't care anymore. For the low fares, these pax are lucky I even bother to shower before driving. I do however help with luggage, I am young and healthy and wouldn't let an older person struggle with heavy items. My rating fluctuates between 4.8 and 4.9, currently at 4.87.


You know who's got a whole bunch of tattoos he covers up? Former LA mayor Villaraigosa. Little trivia for you


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


I am very Professional & Respectfull to all my clients all the time. I seem to make a pretty good pay, between Clients/Uber Eats, usually between $650-$975 weekly take home pay, workin a 50-55 hour week.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


The postings are about some of the most selfish, stubborn, and spoiled riders. If you pay close enough attention you will see there are many great stories on here which regard professional drivers and nice enjoyable riders. Im not one to make assumptions but in this case I can easily assume which type of rider you are. We all thank you for the 1 star rating you have given us all because you had to walk an inch further to get to the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UsedCarFamily said:


> Why are most uber drivers I meet & postings I see unprofessional? It seems very disappointing to me.


Oh I don't know.

Because you get what You deserve ?

What you pay for ?

If a whole group seems wrong to you uniformly,perhaps it is YOU ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber is a religion, not a profession.
The low rates are penance based on self hatred.
The guru TK spreads his taxi hate like wildfire.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> I am very Professional & Respectfull to all my clients all the time. .


I'm sure that this is your opinion, but that problems that you report with customers repeatedly sexually harassing you in the "stories" subform wouldn't indicate Respect on their part toward you. Although there are some riders that are outliers, repeated problems with this would show deficiencies in this area on your part. The behavior of riders is largely based upon the behavior of the driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is a religion, not a profession.
> The low rates are penance based on self hatred.
> The guru TK spreads his taxi hate like wildfire.


A CULT!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is a religion, not a profession.
> The low rates are penance based on self hatred.
> The guru TK spreads his taxi hate like wildfire.


Au contraire, the Uber prophet teaches that a rate of 90 cents a mile (minus the Uber taste) is actually good money and not a penance at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> You know who's got a whole bunch of tattoos he covers up? Former LA mayor Villaraigosa. Little trivia for you


Never get tatts or disclose scars or identifying marks.

You may need to join the witness protection program one day.
Change your name,hair color eye color 
. . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Au contraire, the Uber prophet teaches that a rate of 90 cents a mile (minus the Uber taste) is actually good money and not a penance at all.


And a good Buddhist monk must take his bowl to the streets daily for food . . . .Travis loves us ,that is why we starve !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> They say you are attracted to and attract what *you* are. Pretty sure your house has a mirror. Last thought, this forum is an information exchange and informal family. Even the most clueless person must realize that there's a difference between how folks comport themselves in an anonymous forum and on the job. Right?


Just saw your avatar. Funny as hell!!!


----------

